# Best Conventional Surf rods for around $150?



## YSS (Oct 13, 2021)

A few weeks ago I bought a Avet Mxl g2 5.8 mc anyone know what would be a fitting rod in the $150 Range for Florida surf fishing? Thanks


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Penn, Tica, Lami insane. Lots of decent rod's out there. Do a search . What are you fishing for, cut bait or plugs. What size rod, casting oz's of rod.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

YSS said:


> A few weeks ago I bought a Avet Mxl g2 5.8 mc anyone know what would be a fitting rod in the $150 Range for Florida surf fishing? Thanks


Penn Battalion 12 ft XH for 8nBait Drum, Sharks, Rays.. Casts 8nBait wonderfully...
Penn Battalion 12 ft Med Heavy for pomps , sea mullet, Croaker, Flounder etc Its a 2-6 ounce rod 4 or 5 being its sweet spot. $139 and tax out the door

The MXL is a bit slow not one of my favorite reels if you're trying to achieve distance .


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> The MXL is a bit slow not one of my favorite reels if you're trying to achieve distance .


I’ve used Avet reels for many years without complaint and casting distance is definitely not an issue with their reels in my opinion. Were you using a MC version with magnetic cast control? You can’t be conservative by using relatively heavy magnetic cast control and expect long casts. You also are fooling yourself if you think you can hit 200 feet with a hi low rig and a modest amount of weight while your fishing chunk baits on your 9’ Mojo Salt rod, trust me, it just isn’t going to happen! You might get close if you know how to really grip your spool with your thumb and a rubber grip to give better purchase on the spool but I doubt it (here again I prefer a section of inner tube either over my thumb or secured under the reel so I can really get a good grip on the spool). You really do need a surf rod at least 11’ or better capable of throwing a reasonable 4-6oz. and ideally that weight should be in the mid range sweet spot of your rods casting weight range. There’s also no reason whatsoever why you can’t tweak the tune of the Avet reel like you would with any other high performance reel. Most people I’ve run across on the beach haven’t even cleaned their bearings from the original mfg’s grease we frequently see in new reels these days!!! After I do that and while I’m still learning about the reels performance potential I may opt to just use a drop of 30 weight oil because in the Florida sun where I fish, that bearing oil can thin considerably in the summer’s heat! Now we’re looking at probably getting some distance that we didn’t have a chance in hell of before!!! Hopefully some of these points will be considered if you own an Avet reel and are not getting the kind of distance that you were expecting. Many of the better tackle shops will bust a gut to help you match your gear properly for the target species your after utilizing your favorite bait and rig, if you need help, don’t be afraid to ask them. Everyone has to start at the same spot, the beginning, and it sure is lot easier if you have the right gear set up to achieve your goal while having fun doing it don’t you think? Best of luck with your Avet or whatever gear you’re using this season!!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Native said:


> I’ve used Avet reels for many years without complaint and casting distance is definitely not an issue with their reels in my opinion. Were you using a MC version with magnetic cast control? You can’t be conservative by using relatively heavy magnetic cast control and expect long casts. You also are fooling yourself if you think you can hit 200 yards with a hi low rig and a modest amount of weight while your fishing chunk baits on your 9’ Mojo Salt rod, trust me, it just isn’t going to happen! You might get close if you know how to really grip your spool with your thumb and a rubber grip to give better purchase on the spool but I doubt it (here again I prefer a section of inner tube either over my thumb or secured under the reel so I can really get a good grip on the spool). You really do need a surf rod at least 11’ or better capable of throwing a reasonable 4-6oz. and ideally that weight should be in the mid range sweet spot of your rods casting weight range. There’s also no reason whatsoever why you can’t tweak the tune of the Avet reel like you would with any other high performance reel. Most people I’ve run across on the beach haven’t even cleaned their bearings from the original mfg’s grease we frequently see in new reels these days!!! After I do that and while I’m still learning about the reels performance potential I may opt to just use a drop of 30 weight oil because in the Florida sun where I fish, that bearing oil can thin considerably in the summer’s heat! Now we’re looking at probably getting some distance that we didn’t have a chance in hell of before!!! Hopefully some of these points will be considered if you own an Avet reel and are not getting the kind of distance that you were expecting. Many of the better tackle shops will bust a gut to help you match your gear properly for the target species your after utilizing your favorite bait and rig, if you need help, don’t be afraid to ask them. Everyone has to start at the same spot, the beginning, and it sure is lot easier if you have the right gear set up to achieve your goal while having fun doing it don’t you think? Best of luck with your Avet or whatever gear you’re using this season!!!


Sorry dude .. I have no idea what you're saying.. I can tell you must have slept through English class and writing Composition. after ten lines I was exhausted. Learn the Paragraph form of writing and get back to me,
Oh I did catch the part of 200 yards... Yeah that's 600 feet , Most folks struggle to hit 350- 400 feet with 8nBait,, No its doubtful you can either.

Aside from that .. That's all I got for ya.
2na


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

On the cheap, I'd get a Penn Prevail II 12ft. I've had 5 Avet reels, one of them an MXL-MC. Avet reels are mostly boat workhorses, not known for surfcasting, and will not yield the casting distance of an Akios or even an Abu with the level wind removed and only using its spool brakes. 

If this is yer first go round in the surf with a revolving spool reel, load up with mono in the 15-18lb range and uni-knot on a good 15 yards of 60-80lb shock leader - you want at least 6 turns of the shock leader around the spool, 10 is better still.

Casting distance is _*ALL*_ about technique. Check out youtube vids of Tommy Farmer, he'll show you the basics that you can first dry run practice with just the rod butt in order to get the foot, body, and arm techniques down reasonably well. One of the best first time casts to learn is either the OTG (off the ground) or a Hatteras (aerial version of the OTG - I prefer to use this cast when teaching newbies).

Best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> Sorry dude .. I have no idea what you're saying.. I can tell you must have slept through English class and writing Composition. after ten lines I was exhausted. Learn the Paragraph form of writing and get back to me,
> Oh I did catch the part of 200 yards... Yeah that's 600 feet , Most folks struggle to hit 350- 400 feet with 8nBait,, No its doubtful you can either.
> 
> Aside from that .. That's all I got for ya.
> 2na


😂


----------

